# Dollar Tree Potion Labels



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Picked these up at DT today, not bad for a buck! You get 8 different 5"x4" labels. Thought anyone making witch jars/bottles might like them.:jol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Kewl. I'll have to check the DT store near my house.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooo I like


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow and for only a dollar too. I know where I'm going to stop by tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice find! Grandinroad.com is selling these for about $15.00, wonder why DT is so cheap?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice find. Thanks


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Didn't see these at mine. Will have to go check again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope they have them at mine, thanx for posting!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know if all DT's are set up the same or not, but I did not see these originally at mine. My son saw them hanging on the side of a rack that had all kinds of plastic goblets with skulls and what not on them, also had small Halloween snow globes on the same rack. They were very easy to miss!:jol:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Those look great. I didn't see them at mine, but I'll have to keep checking. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just bought some at the Spirit store this past weekend for $3.99  oh well, I'll check the DT would be cool to have several of each for a stocked shelf










Would be pretty cool to make some wooden crates filled with bottles and throw an extra label on the outside of the crate.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I think these would be very cheap to mail, they came in a bag one behind the other, not on a flat sheet as I had them in the pics. If anyone wants me to pick them up a pack, let me know, we can work out the $1.00 + postage fee.:devil:


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

If I can't find them, I would certainly be interested.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Dark Star said:


> If I can't find them, I would certainly be interested.


Just send me a PM if you need them, hopefully my DT will have some left. Wasn't anyone but me looking at them when I was there the other day, but all the little skellies were already gone.:jol:


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

My dollar tree had two sizes. One that would fit wine bottles, etc, and larger ones that you would put on 2 liter bottles.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

They just put them out today, so I picked up a bunch, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

Michaels has some too, a bit more expensive, you get one for .99 and they are sort of glittery looking, but really add to a plain bottle of wine!


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm gonna check today; thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I didn't notice them at my DT, wil have to go back and look, ther are a couple of l;arger stores around too, will check them too.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Will try our DT and hope they have some - these are pretty cool.

-TM


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Our store had them out. Both sizes. Picked up two of each but will probably go back for more. Planning a party next year and they'll come in handy then. Liked the idea of a crate of bottles!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like some people are selling it on ebay..

Spooky Bottle Labels


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

aznraverkid said:


> Looks like some people are selling it on ebay..
> 
> Spooky Bottle Labels


Why am I not surprised?! I wonder how many of these people bidding have a Dollar Tree in their area. That's why forums like HF are a great resource and why we owe thanks to all those who post about their shopping experience. Sometimes you don't have options but when you do it's nice to save a few bucks here or there to spend it later on bigger props that create a wow.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw something similar for $1.99 at CVS drugstores...the labels are sized to exactly fit over a 2 liter soda bottle label.
Those are so neat. Why didn't we think of that?? 

d5


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally!!! I've been checking the Dollar Tree by my house for the past few weeks, but no labels. I checked today and there they were! I got some! Thanks for the tip Scarey Godmother!!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was in DOLLAR TREE Friday and they had a new second set of 2-liter bottle labels out. Set of 4. So it appears that DT got in wine labels (set of 8) and split up the 2-liter bottle labels into 2 sets of 4. The 2 sets make up a complete set of wine labels but for larger size bottles.

We went for lunch by another DT today and stopped in. New stuff out there. Vinyl cotton-backed tablecloths (black, orange and print); tree decorations (crashed witch, Frankenstein monster, mummy); nice colored plastic martini glasses with black stems--bowl in different colors--green with orange pumpkin, orange with black spider, purple with gray bat, and gray with white skull. Kids costumes, glow braclets, wands and necklaces. Scene-setter-like small to medium size scenes. Door mats, trick or treat bags. DT started putting out Xmas stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice labels ..good for wine bottles too


----------

